# OAA Tournament guide



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

not yet and we all had to have club listings in by mid oct this year... so clubs could not be the hold up by being late on their submissions..


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

All the shoots should be on the website if you need info right away.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks, I like to have the guide in printed form to keep in my desk at work. Something to look at when I should be working...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yea me...me too Crunch. A little OCD comes out and I go through and highlite allt ehs hoots I would like to attend......most of the book ends up yellow....!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

any oaa exec`s here with guide eta ???? thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

?? Btt


----------

